# black critter



## clarinetlvr (Jan 27, 2007)

I have recently found a strange black creature in my aquarium. it only comes out at night, and i finally caught it today. It has many legs that is uses to swim and its tail resembles that of a lobster. my aquarium is a salt water 29gal. I have heard that when you buy live rock, you risk them coming with eggs of creatures, and this is not the first weird creature I have found. What kind of creatures can come on a live rock? What should i do to prevent more from coming? Can you help identify this creature? please help...


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it possible to take a pic of it. I can say anything, but I would like to see it. As for what you can get ob live rock. Theres are no boundries.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Well there are several things you will find in live rock. They will come, you cant do anything to stop it. And if this thing you found is very tiny it might be an anthropod. which are good.


----------

